# Deadly virus returns



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Public health announcements and hygiene advice are doing little to stem the tide of panic among the citizens of Guinea as an outbreak of the deadly Ebola virus appears to be spreading.

http://uk.screen.yahoo.com/west-african-nations-rush-contain-234141667.html?nc=0


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2014)

Leaving all that meat sitting out sure isn't going to help.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Ewww for sure and this:
bush meat and bats – a local delicacy – which appear to be the main agents for the outbreak.

That seems like it would be rife for disease just in itself.:eeew:


----------



## RCynic (Mar 30, 2014)

One of these days, we are going to get absolutely hammered by some obscure virus or bacteria.


Remember the name. Remember the date.

He is the first person known to have been infected with, and die from, a bacteria resistant to EVERY known antibiotic . This is just the start.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/11/end-abx/

For decades we have been dosing ourselves, our livestock, our pets, you name it, with antibiotics as if they were aspirin. We're getting ready to pay the price.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree, overuse of antibiotics is rampant in this country, both with animals and humans.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 30, 2014)

This is why I make colloidal silver because it works. Also have my backup herbs.


----------



## nan (Mar 30, 2014)

That is very sad for the people affected  but I would have thought that big pharma would have a vaccine against Ebola by now.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 30, 2014)

d0ug said:


> This is why I make colloidal silver because it works. Also have my backup herbs.



My Chiropractor stands by colloidal silver i must look into it :goodone:


----------



## RCynic (Apr 2, 2014)

nan said:


> That is very sad for the people affected  but I would have thought that big pharma would have a vaccine against Ebola by now.



In the big picture Ebola, though highly lethal, is still considered a small opportunity for a pharma company to invest a lot of money. I think there is work being done in some research labs, e.g. USAMRIID, maybe CDC, because there are only 4 or 5 labs in the country that have BL4 level containment facilities suitable to handle that virus. The other reason that big pharma might not be so interested is, with so few cases of a disease, the chances of them recovering their expenses on R&D, trials, FDA clearances, etc. on such a limited volume product, make it unattractive to them. Also, with such a limited market and long time ROI, the product might be prohbitively expensive if developed by the commercial sector. Government and academic research labs, or some foundations like HHMI, that do not need to be worried about profit, are the most likely sources of a vaccine, which can then be commercialized by technology transfer.


----------

